# Shampoo for a GSD puppy



## JohnnyB (Apr 2, 2008)

What are some recommneded shampoos for my GSD puppy?

I know you are not to bath them too much. But when he gets dirty from being into stuff outside I need to give him a bath. Just want to use a good shampoo when I do.

Thanks!


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

I like Kenic's Oatmeal Pet Shampoo. It says Allergy Itch relief, but it has all natural mild ingredients and has this wonderful Cherry Almond smell. I use it on MYSELF ( no laughing) as a shampoo / facial scrub / beard wash. All the human stuff had harsh ingredients or other stuff I hate. I did use it on Snoopy the Rat Terror, I mean Terrier I fostered for the animal shelter twice. When I got him the white on him had this, ah, yellow tint and he had a PEE smell. So I used luke warm water in the tub up to his belly, got him wet and lathered him up. And then used a large plastic water pitcher to rise him off. You should have seen the water after I got done. He was so pretty and white, and he was so happy. 

I let the groomer wash Jolene. She can be mad at the groomer, and "Daddy" can rescue her from that evil person that washed and dried her.......


Powell


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Dante's a Doc Ackerman dog









http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Doc-Ackermans-Orange-Cream-Shampoo-Conditioner/153003.aspx


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I like the Earthbath line. http://www.earthbath.com/shampoo_pints.html

The easiest way to bathe your puppy is in the kitchen sink. I think it's a good idea to give him a couple of baths while he's still young to get him used to them. And if he's anything like my boy was, he NEEDED it because he was always peeing on his own legs, lol! Just make sure you towel dry him well and keep him warm. I dried them and then wrapped them in a second dry towel and held them on my lap for awhile so they didn't get chilled.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

our boy is 11 months now and he's had two emergency baths maybe three. once he had to go to the local pet store that has a pet wash and twice by hose with no animal shampoo. we use an all natural shampoo for us so once i used it on him. the other time i just used the hose. i'm going to have a hot water line attached to the garden hose line so i can have hot/warm water to use when i use the garden hose. even though it's summer i think having some warm water for him will feel better on him. when i buy some shampoo it will be all natural and unscented. i have a friend that's a groomer and i might take him to her in Sept for a bath. plus i want to see how he reacts with a groomer.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

My vet told me the best shampoo for pups is human baby shampoo lile johnson and johnson or whatever...it's gentle on their skin and won't burn their eyes if it accidently get in their eyes.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

We just use Johnson & Johnson Baby Shampoo. It's gentle on the skin, makes them super soft and smell good too


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

I also go with the J&J baby shampoo. I rarely bathe Kodiak. I have used baby wipes for quick touch ups.


----------

